# brain fog...how long ?



## Jack Willis (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here. I've been diagnosed with hypothyroidism after some 10 years of symptoms with misdiagnosis or no-diagnosis, and recently (2 weeks ago) I started the hormone replacement regime.

One question to people who had 'brain fog' amongst their symptoms before they started their treatment :

How long did it take for the brain-fog to lift ( weeks, months ?). Is there such thing as 'full recovery' ? 
I have had it for 10 years and I've almost forgotten how I was before this slowness, lighthededness, and dullness started.

Thx,
Jack


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jack Willis said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post here. I've been diagnosed with hypothyroidism after some 10 years of symptoms with misdiagnosis or no-diagnosis, and recently (2 weeks ago) I started the hormone replacement regime.
> 
> One question to people who had 'brain fog' amongst their symptoms before they started their treatment :
> 
> ...


Hi, Jack and welcome! I would wager each individual responds differently and a lot of it would depend on what thyroxine replacement that person is on and whether or not they have reached the euthryoid status and are stable.

I personally found that T4 alone does not do it for me. So........a long time ago, when I was on Synthroid only, I started taking Selenium which boosts the T4 to T3 conversion. T3 is very very important to our brains; actually, it is important to the entire system as this is the active and life-sustaining hormone.

You may find this of interest...

http://www.drlowe.com/jcl/comentry/notransthyretin.htm

http://www.mythyroid.com/optimalthyroid.html

Hopefully, you are a good converter and this won't be a problem for you.

2 weeks is too soon to tell. Getting the FREE T3 test will be helpful after you have been on your thyroxine for about 3 months. FREE T3 should be mid-range or a bit higher for optimum performance.


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

Jack, 
I found that when I am in need of a dosage increase with my Synthroid I start to experience brain fog and the longer I go without an increase the worse it gets, but once my med is adjusted within a week or so it seems to clear up but like you said I can't remember what I was like before. I feel as though I am not as sharp as I used to be.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

StaciB said:


> Jack,
> I found that when I am in need of a dosage increase with my Synthroid I start to experience brain fog and the longer I go without an increase the worse it gets, but once my med is adjusted within a week or so it seems to clear up but like you said I can't remember what I was like before. I feel as though I am not as sharp as I used to be.
> Hope this helps.


Hi, StaciB and welcome to the board. Also, thank you very much for chiming in. I always love it when we have interaction amongst the posters.


----------



## Jack Willis (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for replyig, Andros and StacieB.

I have added selenium (200 ug/day) to help the "T4->T3" conversion and I intend to stay with the present dose for another month to see how it plays out before increasing. Maybe expecting major changes 4 few weeks after 10 years is unrealistic.
I think that the treatment has started to work otherwise : I've started losing weight, the mood has brighten, no more body-muscles aching, less sleepy during the day ..but the brain-fog and the dry-itchy skin symptoms are stubborn so far.

I'll let you people know if the fog eventually yields too, I'll throw a party and maybe start toying with the idea of getting in a PhD program if I really get back fast and smart as (once upon a time) I was.

best wishes,
Jack


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jack Willis said:


> Thanks for replyig, Andros and StacieB.
> 
> I have added selenium (200 ug/day) to help the "T4->T3" conversion and I intend to stay with the present dose for another month to see how it plays out before increasing. Maybe expecting major changes 4 few weeks after 10 years is unrealistic.
> I think that the treatment has started to work otherwise : I've started losing weight, the mood has brighten, no more body-muscles aching, less sleepy during the day ..but the brain-fog and the dry-itchy skin symptoms are stubborn so far.
> ...


Jack, you are maxed out on the Selenium, 200 mcg. is the recommended top dose. It can be toxic but more importantly, if you take more, you could gain weight and cause insulin resistance and/or diabetes.

I have taken 200 mcg. for many many years and have derived benefits but would never take more than that for the reasons stated.

And by the way, it really supports the immune system and helps to prevent prostate problems as well.

You are still smart; everything is just a bit disconnected right now. The synapses are mis-firing.

Humpty Dumpty will be put back together again.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Jack,

Have yourself tested at 6 weeks - you may still be under medicated.

Ask for copies of all your lab results and post them with your ranges so people can help guide you.


----------

